# Work in progress Bud Support



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 15, 2011)

Doing some horizontal dutch treat, My mom has no support, this is what i came up with,  I'll get the highth of the netting dialed in. The last picture is my 19 on 5 off veg. closet, i've got the doors off, 4 shop lights with grow tubes on the bottom 4oo mh on top. 265 cfm blower, it works for me, anyway i'm cloneing the mom and i need another big room lol​


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 15, 2011)

why 19/5?

Net looks good!! Cant wait to see it full.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 15, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> why 19/5?
> 
> Net looks good!! Cant wait to see it full.[/quote
> 
> Thats because I don't have the patience for 18/6 lol  and my girls didn't like 24/0, actually I'm not sure but it works.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 15, 2011)

:rofl: But its only one more hour!!!

What kind of problems did you run into with 24/0? I'm diggin 24/0


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 16, 2011)

The plants just seemed tired to me on 24/0, I did two grows and had fairly good success, but I didn't do as well as when i was 18/6, I was over to a buds today that put in Co2, man what a visible difference from what i'd seen prior. I might have to do that.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 16, 2011)

I came up with this today, i couldn't help but take the SOG pic when they were all scrunged to one side.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 28, 2011)

I grow a few outdoors and like to trigger them myself by moving them into a windowless shop in the afternoon about 5 pm. put em back outside every morning, it's my day job.Anyway about the end of sept. I'm already smoking my outdoor stuff, i'm real into LST grows, but this is my first season useing screen for support, The Dutch treat #5 can't seem to support itself, The plant in the 18 hr. closet is a cinderella99 I'm told, A drill and some small screw eyes, and some twist tyes make training a breeze. Anyway I came up with this idea, so I can put the plants to bed at night, I use a dolly, or double up with the Mrs. to carry them by the rope handles. I drill hole in the doweling and put cotter keys in the holes to tye the netting to.


----------

